# New Holland 848 Help Please..............???



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Bought a used 848 New Holland last year (Chain Roller 4 x 5 Baler ) From day one we have had problems with the baler bending tubes and sheering (sheer Pin) the bolts on the PTO drive. We bought it from a Very Good Dealer in the area. We have taken the manual and checked and rechecked all adjustments. What we have noticed is when the rear chamber is opened the right chain has a noticeable amount slope compared to the left. Round bailing is new to us always squared bailed our 50 acres for twenty years with out any issues out of the norm. Can anyone give us any advise on what to check, do, are what we maybe doing wrong. Were getting very frustrated to say the least. Feel like the chain may be the problem. The manual mentions that jumping time can cause the problems were having. But does not give any info on how to check for this problem. Both air bags are inflated to the same Psi we have had them from 30 to 34 pounds. When it does make a bale they are very uniform and look good and tight. We have replaced around 12 tubes since last year and this cutting. All have been bent in the middle. Also we have been careful not to make over size bales. Any advise or help anyone can give would be such a big help. Like i said we are new to round bailing Hay. Thanks Very Much Keith!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If the chain is out of time you will hear alot of banging coming from the lower tailgate idler shaft which has a rubber sprocket in the center that the tubes are supposed to fit into when the chain is moving. If the chain is out of time the tubes will force their way into the rubber sprocket and cause a loud bang. Open the tailgate and installed the safety latches. If your baler has a reverse drive on it start the pto and watch from a distance how the tubes go into the rubber sprocket. It is possible that if one of the chains is streched more than the other the tubes will not go into the rubber sprocket squarely. I would think that if that was the cause of the bent tubes the tubes would be bent down when viewed from the side of the baler with the tailgate open.

Another possible cause is the rubber stripper roll under the main drive shaft that drives the apron chain. The stripper roll should be as close to the tubes as possible to strip off hay. If there is a wide gap hay will be pulled up by the chain and bend the tubes. If yours is a rubber roll there may be sections missing. If yours is a steel roll it also must be as close as possible. The roll is mounted to the side of the baler in slotted holes so the roll can be moved up or down as required. Also make sure you have two chains on the right side, open side door to see, of the baler. The short chain drives the stripper roll


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike first thanks for the info. Plan to work on baler after I come back with the Boy Scouts from camp this week. So I may have a few more questions. Also I did measure the distance between the stripper roller(rubber type) facing the back of the baler on the left it measures close to a 1" or more can't remember exact now, the right side was a 1/4". The right side chain has more slack than the left again facing the back of baler. I don't hear any knocking noise until one of the tubes have bent. Other wise all sounds good. The tubes that have bent have all been in the center. Just taking a quick look they seem to be square to the center sprocket. But plan to look and adjust all with next week. Any think else you think of or have advise would be a great help. Thanks again!
Keith


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like you have found the problem with the wide gap. Be sure to rotate one of the tubes over the rubber roll and check the clearence between the roll and the tube. You want this clearence to be as little as possible without hitting each other. When these balers were new it was not unusual to see black marks on the tubes from lightly rubbing the rubber roll when run.

The excess slack in one chain indicates it is worn more than the other. I attribute that to the way people bale. Most people have a problem filling the left side of the bale so the left chain is not under as much stress as the right side. This extra stress adds more wear to the right chain causing it to sag more than the left.


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

What do you do or how do you re time the baler?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There are two areas where the chains need be in time, (aligned side to side). These are the two shafts with the toothed gears, the main drive shaft and the lower tailgate shaft. If you are off at the drive sprocket, there is a chain guide below the sprocket that you can remove. Then you can let the air out of the air bags to get slack in the chain so you can jump the links on the sprocket. If the chain is off at the tailgate sprockets you can again loosen the chain and then there are four bolts on the outside of the talegate that go into the shaft's bearing support housings. Remove these and the shaft can be removed or raised to move the chain into the correct position. The shaft is heavy so have some help.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What are you making for rows? If your weaving to fill the bale chamber, it's possible you're getting too much hay in the center of the bale which will also bend tubes. I had a 846 and tried to make the rows so they would just fit in the pickup to eliminate weaving.


----------



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes I have been weaving due to the way they made the rows. I worked on it today and found about every thing out of adjustment according to the manual. Things such as the pickup chain adjustment, and several others. I plan to rake this next cutting myself to match the width of the pickup. Ran the baler with the back off today, and even with the right side chain being looser than the left side it seemed to run smooth with out any problems. 
Thanks For The Info
Keith


----------



## jbaker5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I am looking at a NH 848 Fastnet but cannot find any reviews. Does anyone have any experience with this baler. It is not auto tie and does not have an option for twine so I would like to hear if the net wrap was successful on this machine?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

My 848 is string tie only, but from what I hear net was really hit and miss on these balers, mostly miss. They were the last chain balers NH made and were made up into the late '80's I think. They have a lot of nice features that a lot of the newer belt balers have. Personally, I would be a little nervous about a net only 848, especially if it was at auction. If it's an off the farm sale and you can talk to the long time owner though that would go a long way.


----------

